
Integrate Linux Commands into Windows with PowerShell and the WSL - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/integrate-linux-commands-into-windows-with-powershell-and-the-windows-subsystem-for-linux/
======
youdontknowtho
It even has argument completion. That's really nice. I'm going to put this
through its paces and see if its as good as it sounds.

